# Paphiopedilum canhii special



## cxcanh (Apr 13, 2019)

All most var album...


----------



## gego (Apr 13, 2019)

Yes. Special.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 13, 2019)

self it!


----------



## Guldal (Apr 13, 2019)

OMG! That's a colour form to die for!

Thx for sharing!

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## musa (Apr 13, 2019)

Wow, that's really special!


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 14, 2019)

Wow! Stunning!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Apr 14, 2019)

amazing colors. As already said, self it please


----------



## fibre (Apr 14, 2019)

nice


----------



## cxcanh (Apr 16, 2019)

Thank you, the bud really green and it come with that flower


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2019)

Nice thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 23, 2019)

Perhaps if you self it, the recessive alba genes might be expressed in F1 or F2. That might be worth trying!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 24, 2019)

Paph. canhii is already very special but this one, though only almost album, is the clou. Congrats, that's a very impressive one.


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 25, 2019)

A perfect GREENPAPH!


----------



## cxcanh (May 2, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Perhaps if you self it, the recessive alba genes might be expressed in F1 or F2. That might be worth trying!



We are trying and do hope that will have a good results


----------



## Wendy (May 5, 2019)

That is amazing! I hope you are successful in pollination.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 14, 2020)

cxcanh said:


> We are trying and do hope that will have a good results


Just updating this post a year later. 
CxCanh, did a pod set? And any germination?


----------



## Phred (May 14, 2020)

That plant is terrible... send it to me and I’ll dispose of it for you.
Just kidding about it being terrible.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 14, 2020)

Phred said:


> That plant is terrible... send it to me and I’ll dispose of it for you.
> Just kidding about it being terrible.


LOL we just need a pinch of the seeds!


----------



## setaylien (May 14, 2020)

cxcanh said:


> All most var album...


Very lovely. What are the flower's measurements?


----------



## musa (May 16, 2020)

Marvelous!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 17, 2020)

Where is CxCanh??


----------



## Hakone (May 17, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Where is CxCanh??


He is my friend


----------

